

Google Books Android Application Exposes Your Gmail Address on the SD Card - ahcox
http://www.hoogli.com/blogs/hoogli/index.html#Google_Books_Android_Application_Exposes_Your_Gmail_Address_on_the_SD_Card

======
tadfisher
Technically, GET_ACCOUNTS is required to use the AccountManager service, not
to avoid knowing the user's primary email address. Applications are free to be
stupid and leak information via globally-accessible storage.

I know it feels nice and vindictive to bash Google the Company for making
stupid mistakes, but Google Books, like Gmail and Maps, is a wholly-separate
team from the core Android team, thus it is a reasonable expectation that they
can make the same mistakes as any third-party application developer.

